# Is KING MODENA a pure breed



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have seen people advertising and selling KING MODENA, they are some what between a modena and a king in size. Is this a recognised breed?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

warriec said:


> I have seen people advertising and selling KING MODENA, they are some what between a modena and a king in size. Is this a recognised breed?


 NO it is a cross people have crossed kings into modenas to help the type. And the same for the kings to improve them. I noticed this starting around the very early 1980s. Now days you really do not need to as most the work has already been done. NOT unless a person wants to save money and add time.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

lee, i am confused.

were ppl trying to improve the king or the modena?

how can a person save money and add time by mixing modena & the king?


----------



## Steph (Mar 4, 2007)

Here in the UK people mix kings and modenas to make the modenas bigger and the kings smaller and tighter. This they think improves them both but they both have there different looks. I think it only improves the modenas making it bigger. As my family has kept kings for ten years and have never crossed our kings with any other breeds.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Do modena/ king hybrids make good foster parents?. 

I am not a fan of cross bred but i see alot of people buying alot of king/modena crosses


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Both breeds benifit the other as for improvement. BUT as i have said. This crossing was used years back. And really no need now. It takes at least 3 years to breed back the type of each bird after you out cross to the different breed. PLUS you have to keep in mind the standard so then you might not benifit for really 5 years. Now if not able money wise or avalibility then yes out cross but remember it takes time to move forwad. Far as feeders. yes both bvreeds feed well BUT the modena get a little aggressive and may scalp THE YOUNG BIRDS. Not the best choice for pumpers/ feeders.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you. I have seen breeders breeding king modenas only have created a breed for themself although not recognised. Its a large modena with a kings neck. They sell faster than modenas because of the size and faster than kings because they are cheaper


----------

